

Server side Android - tfincannon
http://www.trendcaller.com/2009/08/server-side-android-google-version-of.html

======
blasdel
What the fuck is this guy smoking? Why would anyone (much less Google) want to
use an oddball almost-JVM that has no JIT or most of the standard libraries on
a server farm?

Google App Engine, have you heard of it?

